# erreur lors de lecture DVD sur lecteur d'origine en externe



## Cyrilc (3 Avril 2012)

Salut, 

je viens de modifier un macbook pro 15" tout neuf pour ajouter un SSD en plus du DD mécanique d'origine.

C'est super! la manip est classique: on retire le lecteur optique (DVD),  on place dans un charriot exprès le DD mécanique à l'emplacement de  l'ancien lecteur DVD et on place un SSD à l'emplacement du DD  mécanique.ca fait une bien belle machine, avec 2 DD, un classique et un  SSD. 

*le lecteur optique d'origine est dans un boitier adapté et USB* pour pouvoir servir à l'occasion MAIS.... 

...lorsque j'insère* un DVD dedans, impossible de jouer*: le mac reconnait le DVD, peut ouvrir  les fichiers (ex. AudioDS et VideoDS) mais l'app. d'origine "lecteur  DVD" envoie le message d'erreur suivant: 
"une erreur d'initialisation s'est produite 
impossible de trouver un lecteur dvd valide. [-70012]" 
et VLC non plus ne fonctionne pas donc impossible de lire tranquillement un DVD. 

Je cherche donc quelle est la manip pour regler ce petit pb! 
merci d'avance pour vos solutions!


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2012)

Hello et bienvenue 

à moins de "hacker" ton système, et je ne suis pas du tout certain que cette manip existe, il faudra te passer de l'appli "lecteur dvd"

je suis dans le même cas que toi et je n'utilise que VLC pour lire des dvd

Quel est le soucis avec vlc ???

à+


----------



## Cyrilc (5 Avril 2012)

VLC ne peut pas plus lire le DVD.
contourner l'erreur 70012 doit tout de meme bien etre possible?!
voilà ce que je trouve sur un autre forum (suis pas sur que ca se fasse de citer les voisins, mais bon...)
on va voir c'que ca donne...


----------



## Camousse (6 Avril 2012)

Salut,

J'ai aussi pour les même raisons été confronté au problème, j'ai essayé la solution de lionel, c'est efficace mais assez compliqué...
Finalement j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel qui me permet de faire ça très simplement, c'est "DVD Drive Switcher" : http://www.mediafire.com/?2ijhoz5myzz


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Avril 2012)

Sinon tu peux essayer de riper le DVD non ? Ou tu ne peux strictement rien lire ?


----------



## yannickterre (18 Mai 2012)

Camousse a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai aussi pour les même raisons été confronté au problème, j'ai essayé la solution de lionel, c'est efficace mais assez compliqué...
> Finalement j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel qui me permet de faire ça très simplement, c'est "DVD Drive Switcher" : http://www.mediafire.com/?2ijhoz5myzz



Merci à toi, facile et efficace... je commençais à desespérer de trouver une solution.


----------



## Camousse (20 Mai 2012)

iAnn a dit:


> Merci à toi, facile et efficace... je commençais à desespérer de trouver une solution.



Mais de rien


----------



## phirig (2 Mai 2015)

j'suis vraiment un âne... j'avais pas vu la date de son message qui dit : _J'ai aussi pour les même raisons été confronté au problème, j'ai essayé la solution de lionel, c'est efficace mais assez compliqué...
Finalement j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel qui me permet de faire ça très simplement, c'est "DVD Drive Switcher" : http://www.mediafire.com/?2ijhoz5myzz
A partir de là où vais-je trouver ce   "driver" ...et qui voudras aider un "âne" comme moi _


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mai 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Regarde ICI.
> 
> @+


Je pense que la solution est là.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2015)

Salut *phirig*.

L'adresse pour télécharger actuellement le logiciel cité par *Camousse* en 2012 est ici : ☞*DVD Drive Switcher.app*☜. Je ne l'ai pas testé en vrai, ayant toujours mon Super-Drive interne natif, donc je ne peux pas te garantir si ça va le faire.



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Regarde ICI.
> 
> @+



J'ai été à la page de *Topher Kessler* de Juin 2011 qui est citée et les 3 options proposées sont : a) remplacer le Super-Drive HS par un neuf (élémentaire, mais hors-sujet : le problème posé vient de l'ablation du Super-Drive remplacé par le HDD déplacé suite à sa substitution par un SSD) ; b) utiliser VLC pour lire des DVD (du moins leur dossier VIDEO_TS) --> ça marche à peu près ; c) patcher un fichier Système du Mac --> sur ce dernier point, manifestement *Topher Kessler* s'est fait des nœuds dans sa barbichette de sage taoïste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 quand il décrit ainsi l'opération :

3. Open 0xED or your preferred hex editor and use it to open the following file: /System/Library/Frameworks/DVDPlayback.framework/Versions/A

4. Using the editor's searching options, search for the text "Internal" and replace all occurrences of it (there should be four) with the text "External" and save the file. If you cannot edit the text with your program, then locate the hex code for the word "Internal" (which is "496E7465726E616C") and replace it with the hex code for the word "External" (which is "45787465726E616C").​
☞ voici la raison de mon hilarité : quelqu'un qui va à l'adresse indiquée, tombe en fait de "_file_" (fichier) sur un "_folder_" (dossier) qui est le A cité en dernier. Pfuittt! C'est, à l'intérieur du dossier A susnommé, le fichier exécutable DVDPlayback qu'il faut ouvrir dans un éditeur de code pour patcher les occurrences Internal par External (il y en a 2 en tout et pour tout). Le message de *Lionel* (cité par *Cyrilc* au message #3) sur la page de «MacBidouille» : ☞*Utiliser DVDPlayer 5.0.3 avec un lecteur externe*☜ résume correctement la manœuvre à suivre.

Mais j'émets des doutes formels sur la validité de cette manœuvre pour des OS *ultérieurs à «Snow Léopard 10.6»* --> si je parais ainsi un empêcheur de danser en rond, c'est que naguère (après un spectaculaire faux-départ herméneutique) j'ai sué sang et eau à conseiller ladite manœuvre à *doudee* dans ce fil épique : ☞*DVD Player sans superdrive*☜ (j'ai personnellement quadrillé en long en large et en travers le fichier DVDPlayback - j'ai même expédié en message privé des exemplaires patchés par mes soins à *doudee*) --> ça n'a jamais marché à l'arrivée. Et pourtant sur la page de «MacBidouille», un certains nombre de messages ont attesté de la réussite entre 2008 et 2012 --> ma seule conjecture est que les utilisateurs en question étaient encore soit sous «Léopard 10.5» soit sous «Snow Léopard 10.6».

Si *phirig* a un OS ultérieur installé sur le disque de son Mac, je doute formellement que le _patch_ qui n'a pas marché pour *doudee* puisse marcher chez lui. Voir alors si l'application «DVD Drive Switcher» procède autrement que par le même type de _patch _à la volée du même fichier DVDPlayback...


----------



## valentino59 (12 Décembre 2016)

Fonctionne à merveille avec DVD Drive switcher sur Snow leopard 10.6.8 !


----------



## Louhans (9 Mars 2018)

salut à tou.te.s :--) !

même problème pour moi (exactement le même message d'erreur, etc.), je viens d'essayer de télécharger DVD Drive Switcher, mais mon macbook pro refuse en me disant "Impossible d’ouvrir « DVD Drive Switcher-2 », car cette app provient d’un développeur non identifié.
os préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l’installation d’apps du Mac App Store et de développeurs identifiés."

je me permets de demander :--) : peut-être quelque chose à changer dans les paramètres de sécurité ? c'est risqué, ou pas, d'y toucher ?


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2018)

Louhans a dit:


> mais mon macbook pro refuse en me disant "Impossible d’ouvrir « DVD Drive Switcher-2 », car cette app provient d’un développeur non identifié


Tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier et tu sélectionnes Ouvrir.


----------

